# Tourist visas and visa runs



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

A friend of mine has been offered a job as a flight instructor in Dubai. He and his girlfriend both took early retirement, so they are in their early 50's. She isn't interested in working, and they don't want to get married. Can she just come in on a tourist visa and at the end of 90 days, fly out to another country, then return for another 90 day? If so, how long could she keep this up? She's a retired teacher, so if she wants to work, will it be hard for her to find a job in an international school?


----------

